# Parents Visa



## Zain15 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello All,

Hope ur all doing very well, I am working here and living here in Sharjah, all is going quiet fine, but I am worried for my parents they are alone there in my home country, as my salary is less than 20,000 (not even near) so is there any way any chance for special consideration or anything else to bring them here, off-course visit visa is not an option for them as they cannot travel much, I may have quit my job as a last resort.


----------

